# Wednesday honkers



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

While all of you are wasting your time at work, we were shooting geese. Here are some Pics. 
Limited out by 9 A.M. 

























Hope that makes the day alittle better!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ha, it looks like casey is grabbing his nuts in the first grind pic :lol: :beer:

thanks for driving Mike.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA it does. Maybe he was still alittle excited, or ****** that his gun doesn't fire.

I'm glad I brought the trusty O/U as a back-up. I was about ready to throw mine when that dud shell kept cycling.

I will drive anytime! As long as we get birds!


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

ahh actually i just had to itch. the guns fires just doesnt cycle worth a damn..


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

It dosen't help my day, it really ****** me off that I am sitting here at work.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Time to do it again friday. Love college and no attendance....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great job! post some pictures of the spread!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont think we took any.. We were kind of in a hurry to find another field for future use and get back to fargo for class 

The spread was nothin special, Id like to see some pics of a dsd spread that we saw parts of in some of your pics though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think anyone wants to see a spread of 28 doz DSDs.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

How bout some truck pics? Maybe that awesome tailgate?


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

We played hooky Wednesday morning, too. Two dads and two high school boys went out and shot 13. We used old fashioned equipment that all fit into one pickup. To cover up we just laid on the ground and spread some straw over our bodies. Just like the old days! Sorry boys, we don't have pictures of our awesome spread.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes lets see the awesome tailgate!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The Tailgate?

Just mud from driving 70 down gravel roads all weekend in the rain.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Mike, I think they're talking about Leo's decaled up tailgate.

And I wouldn't mind looking at a spread of 28 doz DSD's. A picture of the spread when you dont even put all 28 doz out would even be kind of cool :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have a tailgate. I will post some pictures of the spread at another time. Out the door to GFs for the big Delta Banq!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> I don't have a tailgate.


You have a hatch :thumb:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Porkchop,

The spread, and we took one of Brody's tailgate, JUST FOR YOU!


































We only put out about 40 deeks today, because we didn't bring the trailer.

If only my firing pin would work, we would have been done alot sooner! 
15 by 10 A.m.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Sidenote:

Goose is still alive. :eyeroll:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Only a total jacka$$ would take the time to hold and take a picture of a crippled goose. You as a hunter have the obligation to quickly dispatch any and all game in as a humane of way as possible. You sir, and those with you are are absolute jerks. Talk about giving ammo to the antis and all real hunters a black eye. You should be ashamed . Disgraceful act in this old hunter's opinion.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

scissorbill said:


> Only a total jacka$$ would take the time to hold and take a picture of a crippled goose. You as a hunter have the obligation to quickly dispatch any and all game in as a humane of way as possible. You sir, and those with you are are absolute jerks. Talk about giving ammo to the antis and all real hunters a black eye. You should be ashamed . Disgraceful act in this old hunter's opinion.


 :beer: Well put!


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> I don't think anyone wants to see a spread of 28 doz DSDs.


How could you possibly need Dave Smiths to kill geese, and in Minot, ND of all places?...........christ a few good callers and a bunch of silhouettes will kill limits for most of the season anywhere in ND


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The goose had a BB hole through its head and its neck had been wrung repeatedly. Sometimes the things just dont die, maybe you haven't goose hunted much. Next time i'll put my barrel up to its head and pull the trigger for you.

Maybe the picture is in bad taste, but the things suprise you sometimes at how long they will live.

good day sir, I SAY GOODAY!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Stop being so liberal and get a life Mr. P.C. We only thought it was funny cause it would not die after two pellets to the head, neck ringing and other methods.

Tell Mrs. Clinton high :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW I honestly don't know what you wanted us to do. We broke it's neck there was two holes in its head, we stood on it's chest. I guess next time we will have to do as US said and blow it apart.

We are about as clean of a crew as you are going to find, but sometimes things happen. Sorry for stiring the pot.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice try you backpeddler. You made a point of taking a picture and posting it on the internet of a goose that you said was alive and as indicated by the picture clearly was. Why didnt you mention all the neck wrining etc. You are a real phony and a classless jerk IMO. I have hunted longer than you have been alive . Instead of admitting your folly you make excuses. I stand by my assessment of you x2.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The picture has been removed..Everyone has had a chance to voice an opinion.

Lets let this one go.

LOCKED


----------

